# Website music



## jnm (Feb 1, 2010)

Just curious about this.  Just about every pro, at least wedding photographer, that I have seen has music on their site.  How do they get permission for the song, or do they usually just hope and pray to not get in trouble?  Are there certain songs/artists/etc. that are usable?


----------



## keith foster (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't speak for anyone but me.  I bought a collection from a from this site
Royalty-Free Music for use as Production Music, Hold Music and More
I use this music on my slide shows and videos and don't worry anymore.


----------



## jnm (Feb 1, 2010)

would a slide show be considered synchronization?


----------



## keith foster (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not sure what you are asking.


----------



## astrostu (Feb 1, 2010)

I realize you're not asking for this in this particular thread, but please do a search on this topic on the TPF site ... it's been discussed before and while some people don't mind music, those that don't like it *REALLY* don't like it.  I, personally, will close any site that has audio playing without my consent with almost no exceptions.


----------



## jnm (Feb 1, 2010)

keith foster said:


> I'm not sure what you are asking.



I did some more searching around and found some of the big license issuers but I also saw that its a difference license when you want to sync the music to movement.  They gave examples of films but I didn't know if syncing to a slideshow qualifies as a "synchronization".


----------



## TheDirtStreet (Feb 2, 2010)

astrostu said:


> I, personally, will close any site that has audio playing without my consent with almost no exceptions.



I completely agree. I hate when I'm listening to music and have to find the stop button just to view the site. And I really only see it with photography sites.


----------



## Andrew Sun (Feb 2, 2010)

The photographers have most likely bought a license for their music. However, as a general rule for websites, don't have *auto-playing* music. You push more visitors away than you would expect.


----------



## RTamer (Feb 2, 2010)

I have to agree... I don't want to hear music on a website, except maybe when it's a site of someone that has passed on, and even then it should be something orchestral or easy listening.  It's sort of like those annoying pop-up windows.


----------



## FrankLamont (Feb 2, 2010)

Avoid it - unless you're willing to purchase stock music (I recommend Stock20[.com] if anything), then the hassle and cost of it is not worth it. People do *not like music playing on websites*, despite what some may choose to like to believe.


----------



## keith foster (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree with everyone here about music playing on their website.

I don't put the music so that it plays when you open a website.  

I bought the music to use on client videos and slideshows so that no one ends up getting sued since the client is paying me to produce their product.  
I was answering the OP question from a "how do you get the music you use in your business" standpoint.

I am not sure what the issuers consider "synchronization".  When I purchased the music I had to list projects I was working on and how I would use the music.  I paid a flat fee for the rights to use the music in all the ways I listed.  I guess a slide show isn't considered synchronization since they didn't restrict me from doing that or charge me an extra fee when I listed slide shows in my project list.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Feb 2, 2010)

IF you're looking for the highest quality royalty free, you can't go wrong with Triple Scoop Music.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 2, 2010)

I have always seen that 'people on photography forums' hate music on websites.  It's always an overwhelming opinion that music on a website is a bad idea.

However, as many have noticed, there are plenty of Photographer's own websites that use music.  I'm sure that if it was hurting their business that badly, they would stop....but when you're trying to attract a 20 something female who's engaged...some nice music to accompany your slideshow might not be a bad idea.

Heck, it might be a good way to weed out those who aren't serious about contracting them for their services.


----------



## MasFotos (Feb 2, 2010)

TheDirtStreet said:


> I completely agree. I hate when I'm listening to music and have to find the stop button just to view the site. And I really only see it with photography sites.



^^^^ 

Very true, its a bad user experience


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Feb 2, 2010)

Our customers love music with images.  Everybody's got their own opinion, but it works great for us.


----------



## Dwig (Feb 2, 2010)

LarissaPhotography said:


> Our customers love music with images.  Everybody's got their own opinion, but it works great for us.



Its one thing to have music play when the viewer explicitly chooses to run an automated slide show on a web page and another thing altogether to have it automatically play when you view the home page or some informational page. 

When I encounter the later, I close the site and look elsewhere. It tells me that the site's owner's taste and standards of courtesy are too dissimilar from mine. Because there are so many rude sites out there, I'm forced to keep the sound off on my machines (volume at zero on my speaker system), turning it on only when it is specifically desired.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Feb 2, 2010)

Dwig,
I can understand what you're saying there.  If you're not expecting sound and it catches you off guard, that could be annoying.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm much, much, much more annoyed with pop-ups, flashy ads that appear in the content of a web site.  Music doesn't bother me much, and if I don't like it, it take all of one second to turn it off/down.


----------



## PhotoVM (Aug 17, 2010)

I believe you do want synchronization rights with your music.  Since the RIAA and other music associated companies are cracking down on what they call "theft" of music, it is a very good idea to purchase a proper license for the music you plan on using with your slide shows or what have you.

I am using a site called targetmarketmusic.com .  They have a smaller but growing library of very high quality music and at a fair price.  Check them out.  Ironically, their website has auto-playing music on it, so dont be deterred cause of that.


----------

